# "Critter Cage"



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

So I messed up and bought a 20 gallon long "aquarium" off Craig's List and didn't notice the little tag on the bottom that said it was a critter cage and filling more than half full of water could cause the top to warp. It looks just like an aquarium but I suspect the sealant or glass isn't up to REAL aquarium standards :/

Is there *anything* I can do with this thing to make it aquarium safe? It's only 12" deep (which is what I wanted) and filling only 6" full of water just doesn't suit my needs. Could it be of use to someone beyond the obvious "critter cage" label?

I don't know if this guy used it as a regular aquarium or not. It was advertised "for reptiles or fish" and came with gravel and fish tank accessories. But as much as I want to trust and use it... I live in a condo and a burst tank would not go over very well!

Foolish me. This is the first time I bought something from CL without checking it thoroughly enough and I feel like an idiot for it lol/sigh


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Can you tell who the manufacturer is? If so I'd call them and ask. I suspect it's made of thinner glass and would distort under the pressure if you filled it with water.
I wouldn't risk it without checking with the manufacturer - worst case scenario you can probably sell it here for what you paid.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Daryl. I suspect all they'd be able to tell me is what's already on the tag. And yes, it probably is thinner glass 

I'll post an ad. It really is a nice tank just not suited to my needs so I was hoping there might be a way to reinforce it. I'm guessing not lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Or sell it back out on BCRC.

I've kept snakes, and I've done filling half way before, when I was doing a thorough washing of the whole tank... it did not feel safe LOL!


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not familiar with BCRC... I assume it's a reptile club/forum? And yes this would be perfect for a snake or reptile or any of those critters that like both land and water. Made me briefly recall some youtube videos of mud skippers that looked pretty cool. It's probably good that I *don't* have the space for that - this tank was supposed to replace 10 and 5.5 gallon tanks, not be in addition to them!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe this will inspire you.
This was about 6 years ago I believe.
The piece of wood was filled with moss at the end.





























This was done with a very basic filter that flowed water out from the top and then on top of the wood and runs into the tank.
I sealed the areas with holes using plastic wrap.
Very crappy lights, and everything thrived in there.
The floating piece of wood I used cork wood.

Anyhow, this was a easy idea. I didn't take pictures of it afterwards, but the piece of wood just grew with lush green moss.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Very cool. I like it but don't think the endlers or corries will haha.

I can imagine the wood full of moss. Very nice


----------

